# Windows XP neustart = herunterfahren



## the_lorn (17. August 2006)

Hi!

Ich hab seit gestern ein seltsames Problem. Möchte ich meinen Rechner neustarten fährt er lediglich herunter! Nix mit Neustart!
Jetzt hab ich schon gegoogelt aber da gibt es nur das Problem das Windoxs beim runterfahren neustartet. Also genau das Gegenteil von meinem Fall. Hat da manchmal einer von euch eine Idee? Ich bin ratlos!   
Besonders hab ich weder Soft- noch Hardware neu installiert oder entfernt! 

Gibts da irgendwo ne geheime Einstellung die sich von Wunderhand verstellt hat?

Ach so:

System: Laptop, XP-Pro, SP2


----------



## the_lorn (18. August 2006)

Morgen!

Das Problem ist noch nicht behoben aber neue Erkenntnisse hinzugekommen! Der neustart an und für sich scheint zu funktionieren, d.h. wenn ich per Kommando %systemroot%\system32\shutdown.exe -r -f -t 0 den Rechner neustarte funktionier das. Aber nicht per Button Start|Herunterfahren...|Neustart !   

Weiß jemand wie man diese Buttons anpassen kann? Dann würd ich einfach mal den gesetzten Wert für diesen Neustartbutton überprüfen bzw. ändern. 

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## BigBen0708 (5. Februar 2008)

hallo the:lorn, hab mich wegen deines eintrags angemeldet. Hast du schon ne Lösung? Ich hab seit gestern dasselbe Problem auf meinem Rechner (Win XP), hatte Desktop Search und Office07 installiert, aber sonst nichts verändert. 

Hilfe? :-(


----------



## the_lorn (5. Februar 2008)

Hi BigBen!

Leider kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Ich hatte das Problem nicht weiter verfolgt und ersteinmal nur mit einer .bat-Datei den Neustart ausgeführt. Und irgendwann hat es wieder funktioniert. Da ich meine ganzen Aktionen nie protokolliert habe konnte ich den Fehler nicht lokalisieren. Man kann also sagen, wie der Fehler kam ging er auch wieder. Ich weiß, ich hatte damals eine neue Firewall und Antivirus installiert sowie einiger andere Programme deinstalliert. Da ich aber nie vermutete, dass dies die Lösung wäre, hab ich irgendwann ausversehen den Neustart-Knopf gedrückt und es funktionierte. 

Wie du also siehst kann ich den Fehler nicht wirklich eingrenzen. Wenn du das hinbekommst, poste das mal hier rein. Würde mich auch interessieren....


----------



## BigBen0708 (5. Februar 2008)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, auch wenn sie mir nix hilft 
wie hast du das mit der bat-Datei dann gemacht? Also stell dir vor ich wäre ein DAU (Dümmster Anzunehmender User), denn das kommt der Realität recht nahe.. 

Danke im Voraus für ne kurze Anleitung, wie ich ansonsten "manuell" neustarten kann. Ich 
 solange mal das Problem und schau ob ich was neues finde.

Hat sonst jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Gamer123 (15. Februar 2008)

mit der bat Datei kann ich dir vllt auch helfen,

erstelle ein Textdokument und benenne es z.b. neustart.bat (die endung ist etscheidend) danach müsste sich das symbol in ein Zahnrad verändern. dan ein rechtsklick drauf und bearbeiten. 

dort schreibst du rein:

shutdown -r -f -t 0

zur erläuterung:

shutdown --> zum herunterfahrn
-r             --> neustart
-f             --> erzwingt herunterfahren auch bei offenen Programmen
-t 0          --> in 0 sekunden

dann speichern, und wenn du neustarten willst einfach ein doppelklick drauf

hoffe es hilft dir


----------



## DasBöse (15. Februar 2008)

Klick hier

Vielleicht solltet es ihr mal mit einer neuen Mainboardbatterie probieren!

Probieren geht über studieren 

mFg

EDIT:

das könnte auch noch helfen Klick hier


----------



## hikeda_ya (19. Februar 2008)

Überprüfe Deine Energie optionen. Da kannst Du angeben was beim Drücken / Klicken welches Schalters passieren soll.

Wenn Du da kein Erfolg hast. Geh ins Bios - dort kannst Du weitere Energieoptionen einstellen. 

good luck


----------

